
Ask HN: Best lectures about plant science? - asab
I&#x27;ve been binging on plant biology, and would love to find outstanding lectures or research presentations with clear and compelling explanations and thought-provoking results. Any plant biologists reading today?
======
PirxThePilot
Check this out
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTsAFpSXj7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTsAFpSXj7Y)

